# The Famous Females



## Turtle4353 (Jul 27, 2012)

I think its time to look at all those gorgeous girls that swim around your sororities like living jewels! So in this thread its all females, all the time! Post pics of your betta females here!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Haha. At the moment, I'm a guys girl. I have no females, but plan to get one or 2 ( mayb 3) for a sorority group.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

I'll post my mini Pirate Captain of the dread ship Seahorse. She sails...swims the seven sea's plundering and stealing bloodworms and brine shrimp with no mercy. Sinking moss balls and ripping java ferns right from the ground. Captain PHOENIX!!!!!!!!!










See the cunning?









There is no escape from her reign of terror.









A deadly foe with a cutlas.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

She in a group?


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

Not yet but she will be in December.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

My angel got spooked and torpedoed to the bottom of his tank, hit is head. I was able to use a net to stir him, but he still isn't that alert like he always was. I'm scared he won't make the nigjt


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

She's gorgeous! And that's her full name, Phoenix? Clever! I saw a female like her before in Petsmart, I was about to get her but my tank isn't ready.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Someone help me! Angel hit is head… hard


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

bryanacute said:


> Someone help me! Angel hit is head… hard


You need to post this in the emergency section of the forum in order for others to give you the help that you need for your boy.


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

bry post in emergencies and fill out the form there to get help.

And her full name is now Captain Phoenix Blackfin xD

Her blue is more purple now but wow she is going to be a beautiful girl when she is done growing. So colorful.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

How do I get there on I phone


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Go to the main page of the web site where it lists all of the different areas and click the third down diseases and emergencies


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

Here are a few pics of my sorority girls. I like the "girl tank" the most. Always lots of action. Yay for girl bettas!


----------



## LadyVictorian (Nov 23, 2011)

That girl with the blue/purple tail is to die for. Lovely color.


----------



## MaggieLynn (Jun 24, 2011)

Here are my only two girls. Sammy a petco baby and Gail. Aside from the obvious green iridescent color Sammy is starting to get a blue sheen under a light and has blue fins with red. Gail is a navy with red but is starting to get alot more red coloring. Ill try to post pictures of my sorority when I still had it.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

Not very good pictures. But these ladies don't stay still. They see me and they are flopping out of the water!










FOOD!!!!!! FOOD!!! FOOD!!!! GIMME!!!!!!


----------



## Option (Oct 20, 2012)

Silverfang said:


> Not very good pictures. But these ladies don't stay still. They see me and they are flopping out of the water!


Couldn't help noticing the shrimp on the right....your females don't bother your shrimps in the tank??


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

View attachment 67905


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Hah pic is side ways


----------



## blueridge (Jul 1, 2011)

[/QUOTE]

Love your little girl! She looks just like my veiltail girl, Lady. Where did you get her from?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I rescued her from the wrenched grips if Walmart, along with her sister Cleopatra ( her name is Rose)


----------



## LeoTheLakerBetta (Oct 12, 2012)

Here are all of mine! The sorority girls! Sorry about all the different sizes :/


----------



## logisticsguy (Sep 7, 2012)

LadyVictorian said:


> That girl with the blue/purple tail is to die for. Lovely color.


Thanks LV. Thats Binky who is the sweetest girl. She is being conditioned right now to breed with the fish in my avatar. Love is in the air as they really like each other ( lots of flaring and showing off going on)and Binky is full of eggs and getting vertical stripes.


----------



## Silverfang (Mar 25, 2011)

You're gonna have to be more specific!  But all the blue/red ones are from petsmart. Willing to bet three are spawn sisters.
Yellow from the LFS, same withe the heavily iridescent girl. Iridescent lady is no longer with me sadly. Oh, peachish girl is from petsmart too.

As for the shrimp. It's a giant fan shrimp, 2" + Really it's only been disturbed two or three times, once by the pleco, and once by me. I'm sure my alpha has gotten too close, but they are both the same size. And it sticks out of the way.

As it is I'll probably end up tossing in some of my RCS, I've got a tank that has dozens of baby shrimp growing up rapidly.


----------

